# Anyone easily conceive first child or two and then have trouble with more?



## callieollie (Jan 2, 2007)

We easily got pregnant with our first two, both times the first month we tried. We are currently ttc and haven't had the same luck. We've been trying for about 5 months now, using NFP to time things well but we're not having luck. We got pregnant our second month trying but miscarried a week later and haven't been able to get pregnant since. I know it's not a super long time to be ttc compared to some, but it's just so unexpected since it was so fast and easy before. Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## SilverSage (Apr 16, 2009)

I got pregnant with DD whilst trying NOT to have any. I'd just got off birth control and wanted to wait a few months to get it all out of my system. That was 8 years ago and she's been it.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

DS was a condom baby
DD1 was a birth control baby
DD2 on the way took us 7 cycles of actively trying to get lucky. Sadly, 7 seems to be the lucky number for a lot of women, including those who have already had kids before!

(We were using NFP with great timing... and neither of us had any known problems. We just seriously took that long to get lucky!)


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

DD was first "shot" so to speak, though I did have 5 cycles where we had oops in my fertile phase that didn't result in pregnancy, so it may have been that she would have taken a while to conceive. 1st m/c was first shot with poor timing, 2nd m/c was 6 cycles of GREAT timing and nothing until the 6th cycle. We are now on the 3rd cycle post m/c and nothing yet.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

DS was the first time we had sex in two years - an oops. We are now on month 11 of ttc #2.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Pregnancy #1 = preggo first "try" and m/c at 12.5 weeks
Pregnancy #2 = preggo first try and ds is 33 months
TTC #3 going on five cycles = all bfns


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes.

DD was conceived in the second cycle of trying. DS1 was a *total* oops. DS2 took many months, charting, acupuncture, natural "remedies", OPK's, ferning scope and so on. I don't remember how long it took, but it was quite a while. Then with DS3 we got him on the first cycle trying! I'm not sure what was going on when we tried to conceive DS2, but things can definitely change.


----------



## GaleTX (May 22, 2010)

DD was conceived the second month we were married, no "trying" involved. We are now on month #12 of TTC #2. My doctor calls it idiopathic secondary infertility. I have been charting, using OPKs and will be starting acupuncture next week.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

DS was conceived on our wedding night during our first time without a condom.

We started trying for #2 when DS was 9 months old.

DS just turned 6 last month.

**************************

We've had a couple issues. I seem to be massively sensitive to hormones. For instance, we knew I had conceived the day after it happened as my entire being changed...a week later I was up one cup size and growing massive blue veins in my chest, passing out by 8pm (on our honeymoon cruise, and I missed the midnight chocolate buffet), and smelling *everything*.

So since DS nursed like a typical newborn until he was pretty much 3yo...even though I got my period back when he was 4 months old (can I just say how UNFAIR that was????? I did everything "right", but as soon as I couldn't nap with him, BOOM there it was...oh, and I'd had lochia for most of that time as well...UNFAIR), I just wasn't fertile.

In the meantime, it turns out, DH was developing a pituitary tumor that caused his body to make prolactin. Wrong hormone for a guy! That went undiagnosed for about 3 years, we believe, from looking back at the symptoms that the MDs and NDs he saw blatantly ignored, wanting to blame his weight. Well, since the weight gain was being caused by the prolactinoma...that was not cool of them. Finally ended up in a series of health events that got him to an endocrinologist who was just cool enough to let us insist that he test the sex hormones, and that is how we found the prolactinoma. Thank goodness for that dude.

So now DH is treating that. And because the prolactin messed up his testosterone (it was so low his endo has NO idea how DH could do his part in trying), but taking regular testosterone would actually *cause* infertility during the period of time he would take it...he's now doing HCG injections to help his body create testosterone...and it's possible I had a miscarriage the other month, which is more than I've had since 2005! I actually got to Day 31, which was pretty exciting.

So we've had some stuff that isn't normal or typical, but it's what has happened!


----------



## FatherOf2 (Jun 2, 2010)

First was an accident. By that I mean, it was unplanned. We weren't being careful and were ok with the idea but we didn't plan it. I'd say that time frame was 4months. Second kid, almost 2 years of consistent effort. Can't explain it.


----------



## sunshinejanie (Mar 4, 2010)

1st unplanned
2nd unplanned
3rd unplanned
4th took a year of ttc to get pregnant and miscarried
5th took another year after miscarriage to get pregnant with my little girl I am currently expecting


----------



## jenniferadurham (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *callieollie* 
We easily got pregnant with our first two, both times the first month we tried. We are currently ttc and haven't had the same luck. We've been trying for about 5 months now, using NFP to time things well but we're not having luck. We got pregnant our second month trying but miscarried a week later and haven't been able to get pregnant since. I know it's not a super long time to be ttc compared to some, but it's just so unexpected since it was so fast and easy before. Anyone have a similar experience?

Yes. This exactly with us. 1st, no problem(diff husband). 2nd, 2 weeks after we got married. been ttc since Nov 09 with 1 MC a week after we found out. This will be our 7th month of TTC...I hope Mae is right when she says 7 is the lucky #!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1- first time
DD2- one year
DS- first time

We started trying with DS sooner just because I knew it would take a while, apparently you can never plan these things.


----------



## mauraa629 (Nov 10, 2009)

dd 1 was a surprise
dd 2 got pregnant in the 7th month
#3 got pregnant 1st time after 1st pp period


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes

#1 just got off the pill in july, started ttc in sept got pregnant in december.
#2 took a month shy of the 1yr mark and 2 back to back miscarriages.

We are ttc #3 and have been for almost 3 years


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

yes.

Ds was unplanned, of course we were only using withdrawal methods and had an oops with the method about 3 months after we were married.

weaned ds at 28 months began ttc#2 when ds was 34 months, had a BFP four months later, one month that we didn't even try and then misscarried 3 days later.

So still ttc we are at 12 months sinces intial ttc date and 9 months since the misscarriage.

Anyone wonder if actually having the 1st child changes your ability to have more children? I am beginning to wonder, perhaps hormonal or physiological?

When ds was concieved i had just turned 23, and i've heard so much that 26 is the best age the women's eggs are the best quality at 26 blah blah blah, then why is it so hard ttc this time around as i started when i was 26 and now i will be 28 in just a few short months?

the past week has been hard on me, miscarriage babies due date was yesterday, everyone i've every know seems to be getting preggo, we missed the fertile days this cycle as i got a yeast infection and wanted to clear it up before bd again.









ah, well, guess there's always next month. Finally got TTOYF from the library, reading it like crazy now...Hope it helps


----------



## moresleepplz (Apr 20, 2010)

DD1 took 2 yrs with one round fertility treatment. DD2 took about 5 cycles with only 2 of those being of more focused effort. Now we are starting cycle 15 TTC #3. Last cycle I had an early m/c. (BFP on SAT, m/c on Tues) So, for us I thought that my first pregnancy had evened things out. DD2 was so easy, I never dreamed we'd be back in the same boat we were in with DD1. This roller coaster is consuming me.


----------



## collieflower (Jan 26, 2007)

I could write a book on this! The first three were SO easy to conceive (2 were miscarried) and the fourth took one year TTC (miscarried):

Baby 1 - 2 months TTC. Miscarried.
DS - 3 months TTC. Now 3 years old
Baby 3 - 1 month TTC. Miscarried
Baby 4 - 1 YEAR TTC. Miscarried

Hoping Baby 5 will be easier than Baby 4 to conceive. I was happy to see Peony and Kimmiepie's stories. Maybe luck does sometimes change for the better!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

The first four were conceived ~6 mos. We have been TTC #5 for almost two years. I am 30 yrs old, so I don't think it's an age issue.


----------

